# Capuchin - as a pet?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suggest going to a zoo, where the monkeys are kept in species appropriate conditions. Talk to the people who know how to appropriately keep, discuss their temperament, what they eat, what their needs are for physical and mental stimulation, what type of environment they need to thrive.

This link may be helpful to you.

Monkeys as Pets | Story Book Primate Sanctuary Ontario


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know someone who has one. They are evil, mean, annoying creatures. Research it VERY carefully.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It is illegal in Toronto. Thank goodness. 

Bylaw enforcement - prohibited - restricted animals - chickens - livestock - in the City of Toronto


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Monkey's are not meant to be pets.


----------

